# Which tractor has best AC ?



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

I would like my next tractor to blow ice cubes out of the vents . Is any brand specifically known for having best A/C? What tractor have you had or ran that had ice cold a/c ?


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Well i can tell you the worst. Older Kubota's that blow out from above your head. They barely keep up when it gets above 87 degrees.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Mountaineer said:


> I would like my next tractor to blow ice cubes out of the vents . Is any brand specifically known for having best A/C? What tractor have you had or ran that had ice cold a/c ?


 Heard that Massey Inuitson are pretty good! :lol:


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The current generations of JD have Arctic air based on being in about 6 of them


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think most brands have made huge improvements in the last ten years. Later model Deeres work extremely well as Hayman mentioned. When the manufacturers started making the larger cabs, they were forced to make large improvements in the AC's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

The 6,000 series I have ran are cold and blow a lot of air. Same is true for a New Holland 4.xxx I used this year but it would reduce power after haying for 2-3 hours and the condenser had to be blown out. Neat how they slide outside the engine compartment (if the wheels are turned just right) but happens too frequently. IMHO the radiator is too small and too dependent on air from the condenser.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

One of my baling customers has 2 later model CIH Maxxums and they do not have impressive AC systems. I had a TM New Holland, that wasn't impressive either. Too much heat soak in the cab roof.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hmm I had a NH TS 125 that had a cooler under the jr.operators seat that would freeze your drinks if turned up! It blew freezing cold air! But apparently someone else liked it better and stole it!
If your constantly cleaning out your [email protected] your going to have poor Ac end of story! My old clunker Case 1594 keeps the radiator so clean it amazes me! My father's NH2120.... not so, always hosing it out? And all it does is tedd and rake. The Ac works ok in the 1594 only because its a small after market unit that went to an old chevy under the dash . The condenser and compressor could handle way more evaporator too. Maybe some day I might find a factory evap for it and be able to run both so I can have all the vents blow cold air but for now it works way better than nothing!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 6 series Deere and it takes a hot day for me to run the fan on 3 for very long. At 8:00 AM it blows 24 degrees.
I did have an issue with it, a switch went out and the compressor only ran at will. Got that fixed and it is back to normal.

A tractor AC has to be a good design from the system and cab insulation. A tractor does not have a 60 mile an hour wind to help like a vehicle does.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A bunch of that depends on who has been maintaining them and who has worked on them in the past.

I got tired of paying other people or shops to work on AC's then either still have them perform mediocre at best or leak out in two weeks.

Our 4880 was so oil saturated 120 PSI of air could barely move the flush thru the condenser. This was the first one I completely tore into, flushed, fixed numerous leaks that different shops supposedly had fixed and actually got cold air when I was done without having to recharge every week or ten days.

Worked on a cousins IH that several other shops did before me and not a one ever thought to actually physically check the evaporator, was absolutely clogged up with dirt and chaff. I removed it from the cab and spent well over 30 minutes washing it out. After I was done you could see light thru 100% of it while before it was maybe at best 10%.

All ours even when the real feel was 106 awhile back will cycle on and off even when set to max..

I've had my glasses fog up a few times on a humid day when getting out of the baling tractor cab.

I need to find a source for aftermarket thermostats, the MF8160 is lacking later in the day even though the compressor will be cycling. Thermostat just doesn't go low enough or maybe its getting weak and cutting out too soon.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now for stinkers that I personally know of, any of the Olivers or Whites that used the electric fans for the condenser. The fans pulled a ton of juice while not moving near enough air.

I've heard numerous times the older Kubota's and certain model Deere's were lacking in the AC department.


----------

